# Soap Brand Naming



## Crazy8 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm usually pretty good at this stuff. Luckily with most things I have done I have been able to use my name "Crazy8" for. That does not seem like a fitting name for soap. I want to do soap for men and have been doing much searching and thinking. I have soap ideas ranging from Armani FO soaps to a "zombie" soap idea. So that makes it kind of tougher I think. But maybe I should do two brands or perhaps there is to big of a gap and should stick to the one. I'm hoping to get some help in here with it. If this should be in a different form I apologize. I wasn't sure if it should be anything business related since as of now I don't know if I will sell yet, but there is a chance. Here are some names and ideas I have come up with perhaps some of you might be able to help with some branding ideas.

Thesaurus Results
(ones that sounded good)


Manly

·Lion

·Macho



Classy

·Exclusive

·Select

·Sharp

·Alluring

·Clean

·Style



High Society

·Beau Monde

·Elite



Ideas
(name that involves these words. Either one of the words or multiple)
·Assault

·Gorilla

·Simplicity

·Gentleman’s Bar

·Prestige

·Style

·Basic

·Back to Basics

·Nature’s Way

·Sale Homme (French-“Dirty Man”)

·Mount Sapo?  
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Soap Making mobile app
Willow Tree (not sure where it came from. Just popped in my head)
Willow Creek (not sure where it came from. Just popped in my head)
Man Bar (think I have seen this used)
WH or WSH (my initials)
C8 (just thought this one up now while writing this post. A play off Crazy8)
Mount Olives (connecting the use of olive oil in soap and that I am also a Christian)


That C8 one is starting to have a nice ring the more I think about it. But those two willow ones did too...well surely you see my problem, any help would he much appreciated.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello! Personally, I happen to really like your 'brand name' of Crazy8. I feel it can apply well to soap - especially to men. My take is on card games. I used to play Crazy Eights, Euchre (spelling ?), Poker and its variations such as Strip Poker (no, never played this - I would go naked after a few hands :mrgreen Texas Hold'Em and so on. You could have different soap names based upon these and other card games plus even the card names such as Ace of Hearts, King of Clubs, Jack of Diamonds and so on.  I say hold on to your name, discard the other ideas and ante-up some fun coming up with some great card soap names for men and for women. Now I will fold and let someone else play.

PS: Your C8 will make a good soap stamp impression. Also, I came up with another soap name: "Bluff in the Buff"..........then again, maybe not. :shock:


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for all of that. That was very insightful. Maybe you are on to something. Perhaps I still can use the crazy 8 name. I was definitely thinking about the C 8 stamp though when I thought of using that as the brand. I think that would look very good on the soap. I will have to give this more thought I think. Thank you again. There may still be hope for the crazy 8 brand. Lol

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

personally I think stick what you're comfortable with and I think you'll be happier in the end...you can always change it later if it becomes awkward or you go off in a different direction.

how about "Crazy8 Soap Werks" or "Crazy8 Exclusive Soaps" or "Crazy8 Gentlemen's Soaps" just to name a few...what is the image you wish to reflect about your products?


----------



## savonierre (Aug 4, 2013)

or crazy 8 soap for men


----------



## Robert (Aug 4, 2013)

One little problem that occurs to me with using the name Crazy8 is a possible conflict with Crazy Foam.  Unlikely, but who can tell?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

savonierre said:


> or crazy 8 soap for men


 
maybe using the black "8" pool ball?  this is just an example: http://mascot.crystalxp.net/en.id.2635-8-ball-tux.html


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 4, 2013)

heartsong said:


> maybe using the black "8" pool ball?  this is just an example: http://mascot.crystalxp.net/en.id.2635-8-ball-tux.html


Well its great and funny to see some of the feed back im getting on this. Seems Crazy8 might be what I should stick with. Its also funny you mention the pool ball thing. Thats part of where the name came from, well the "8" part of it anyway. Here is a modified version of my "Crazy8 Creations" hot sauce label. This one doe3snt show the "creations part, but thats what I ended up going with Man I have to many hobbies.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

I think you could work with that logo and label and put something like "Fine Gentlemen's Soaps" below it...stick with what feels right...it looks like you're already building a business image, so go with the flow.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is a quick little something I am thinking for the stamp. Got the wife's approval too.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

cool beans!  I like that!


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is a quick label I just whipped up. Its an idea I had for the first batch I will be making. Im using Armani Code for Men FO. So I thought this would make a cool label. Im thinking I may need to do some work to it yet, but you get the idea anyway.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 4, 2013)

I really like the concept of the label...very clever!  that would have very wide appeal, too.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 4, 2013)

Actually the first thing that popped into my head when I read Crazy 8 were the "Kill Bill" movies...the Crazy 88's!
Love those movies!!
And your C8 logo would be very cool as a soap stamp!


----------



## steelcitysoap (Aug 4, 2013)

I love that for both a stamp and a logo, it's phenomenal (I even registered on this forum just to tell you that). Simple, memorable, and, from a practical standpoint, easy for you to work with for "branding" activities.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW!!! I don't even know what to say. Its not often I'm left speechless. Thank you much for all the compliments and help on figuring this all out. Im thinking I still need some work on my labels. I figured if all went well with th "code" FO that I would then try the "Acqua Di Gio" FO which I do love as a cologne. So I figured I might as well make the packaging very similar. Im just not sure Im feeling all that great about any of these designs yet. Im not sure if I am capturing what I want to capture. Then again these are more quick thrown together ones.
















Ill have to think a while and see if I can come up with something better. I got time.  My ingredients and FO havent even shown up yet and I still have to build my mold.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

A more advanced version. I think this could be something to use on the packaging. I know I wouldn't want to try and make a stamp out of those small letters. I do like how this looks though. I think this may be enough brainstorming for one night. Thank you all again for the input and the support. Its much appreciated.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 5, 2013)

I love # 1 of the 3 labels!  that is seriously awesome!  I think you have "planted your flag" and that would really stand out for product identification...I could see biz cards, soapwraps, product labels, website wallpaper, etc with that background...don't change a thing!  good job!


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thats actually the one I was really uncertain about. Maybe I need to open my eyes more to the possibilities...lol Thank you all again for the input on this and helping me get some direction on it. Once I start making my first labels and have the "code" batch done, ill be sure to post pics.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 5, 2013)

the reason I like #1 is it's soooo simple, yet elegant...readily identifies your product...look at the classic Chanel logo, totally iconic (the double "C") when you see that, you _know_ you're there!

maybe keep the C8 background on all your soapies...then maybe have an outlined box with the name of the soap...you can change colors along with the scents....in the name box you could put the coding background in there too...KWIM?  in other words, put a box around "code" with the coding in it, but keep the C8 as the label paper.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

heartsong said:


> maybe keep the C8 background on all your soapies...then maybe have an outlined box with the name of the soap...you can change colors along with the scents....in the name box you could put the coding background in there too...KWIM?  in other words, put a box around "code" with the coding in it, but keep the C8 as the label paper.



Just to make sure I understand everything you're suggesting...

1. Your saying to keep the faded "C8" background, that appears on the #1 image, on all labels I make?

2. I think I get the outlined box idea. You're saying to take "CODE" and put a box around it, but I think I'm lost when you mention sticking the coding in the box to. Do you mean to just make it look like a border around "CODE" so that the code background can still be seen inside the "box"? Wait I might have the whole idea now...Im thinking about what your saying and typing at the same time. This could get dangerous. So faded "C8" background the in big lettering "CODE" with a box around it with the coding actually inside the box. Did I get that right?

Here are some other ideas I cam up with last night and this morning as I kept thinking about all of this...

Just added the <> to it since I thought "you know if I wanted to be "correct" about this and the syntax, I could put it in brackets and it would add a little something too."








When you said to put a box around it, for some reason this came to mind and I kind of expanded on it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a combination of one I came up with last night and the whole bracket idea.






Lastly, your background suggestion and the other ideas put together, just minus the matrix background, which I would be ok with either way.


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 5, 2013)

This is another idea I got based on your description.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, I really like the faded C8 logo in the background with the name of the particular soap in a darker color! VERY cool!!
Just going with my my flow of thought here, but as a woman I might not pick up a bar labeled as "gentleman's soap" since that brings to mind (to me anyway) shaving soap/deodorant soap.
And BTW I adore men...I like everything about them including the way they smell! In fact, my husband thinks it's funny that I prefer men's scents to the traditional "female" florals. I like my personal scents to remind me of the man I love...after all, what's better than thinking of your man while showering? 
Maybe "Soap for Gentlemen and the Women Who Love Them"....?


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 6, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Yep, I really like the faded C8 logo in the background with the name of the particular soap in a darker color! VERY cool!!
> Just going with my my flow of thought here, but as a woman I might not pick up a bar labeled as "gentleman's soap" since that brings to mind (to me anyway) shaving soap/deodorant soap.
> And BTW I adore men...I like everything about them including the way they smell! In fact, my husband thinks it's funny that I prefer men's scents to the traditional "female" florals. I like my personal scents to remind me of the man I love...after all, what's better than thinking of your man while showering?
> Maybe "Soap for Gentlemen and the Women Who Love Them"....?



It's weird. I had printed out all of my ideas and had my oldest (19) step son flip through it and he also picked the faded "C8" background. I was kind of surprised.

Its interesting that you mention liking the men's scents over women's. In my pre-marital youth I knew a couple girls that liked my smell. I thought this was kind of creepy and stalker-ish, but once I got passed that I understood it. After all I liked how they smell right? 

To address the soap for men issue, I did have the idea of, if it ever lead to it, doing a "C8 Soap for women" line also. I will admit my one issue to address ever since getting interested in this hobby was to do soap for men and only men and make the soaps as many and masculine as possible and to have those soaps address all of those manly needs. Not that I dont like ladies but I figured this was such a lady dominant hobby that they already have all sorts of choices. But I suppose that I am 2.5 years into my first (and last) marriage, I could have my wife help me with the ladies line and figuring out scents and stuff? 

I think the one thing I am having some issues with and kind of a battle is that I want to do MANLY soap. So manly that testosterone is in the bubbles and that the soap even has a pair of....Ok maybe not THAT manly, but you get it I'm sure. Yet the for refined "pretentious" expensive imported shaving cream loving side of me is saying "keep it classy and designer like." Then the reasoning side of me is saying "ok lets find a way to make it manly and classy." I hate having so many voices in my head...lol

Maybe when it comes to each individual soap I can address the packaging on a type basis. So for instance the two soaps that use Armani FO's, I can make the packaging very clena and elegant. Then when it comes to say, the hunters soap (another idea I have), I can make the packaging very manly and hunter like. I thought about doing a style of packaging that would cut on black ink usage, assuming I print my own, and I feel would still look very cool. The idea was to do all white but then with faded black backgrounds. So for instance, the hunters soap would be printed on white stock but maybe have a faded black woodsy/field scene with some deer. Just to continue on the idea in hopes to give you a better understanding, my mechanics soap I want to make would again be wrapped in white stock but will have a faded black image of dirty, greasy, grimy hands (ill be using mine for the photo) holding the bar of soap. So really each package would be wrapped in white stock but have a different faded "theme" that illustrates the use for that particular bar.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 6, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Yep, I really like the faded C8 logo in the background with the name of the particular soap in a darker color! VERY cool!!
> Just going with my my flow of thought here, but as a woman I might not pick up a bar labeled as "gentleman's soap" since that brings to mind (to me anyway) shaving soap/deodorant soap.
> And BTW I adore men...I like everything about them including the way they smell! In fact, my husband thinks it's funny that I prefer men's scents to the traditional "female" florals. I like my personal scents to remind me of the man I love...after all, what's better than thinking of your man while showering?
> Maybe "Soap for Gentlemen and the Women Who Love Them"....?


 
;-)  ditto!  there's nothing better than your clean & great smelling man just stepping out of the shower!  I love how the scent lingers in the bath...something you might consider is offering your testosterone laden (LOL!) men's soaps, and then have some unique "unisex" type soaps, too...I get so tired of the sweet, floral-fruity-gooey B&BW or VS type scents!  one scent I really love is soapsupplies.net's oakmoss and I've heard from several sources that moonwork's celtic myst & the amber & oakmoss is to die for.


----------



## Chookie2 (Aug 6, 2013)

That will make a great stamp / logo and I love your label. Stick with it, it is masculine and elegant at the same time.imho.
Chookie


----------



## cerelife (Aug 7, 2013)

Crazy8, that was funny about girls from your past liking your "smell"...Dear Lord, did they not have a filter between their brain and mouth?? My husband only knows this about me because after 20 years, there is very little he DOESN'T know about me  And having your stepson prefer the same label isn't all that surprising...I grew up as the only girl in a sea of male cousins and an older brother and THEN chose male-dominated fields as my (multiple) career choices. I'm a dichotomy of a woman who spends a small fortune on hair/make-up, yet curses like a sailor and is addicted to Tosh.0...it makes my DH just shake his head and sigh. The man is a saint!
I actually do different papers for each scent of my soap with an inner cigar band with my name and logo. I'll take some pics soon and PM them to you to give you an idea of what I mean. I wanted continuity, but with something to reflect each scent. You've got a point with this being a female-driven industry, so I would say go with your initial idea of creating a niche for testosterone-laden soaps for men. Just keep in mind how often the average guy goes looking for soap...JMHO, but it's usually us ladies who buy it FOR them.
Heartsong...I know, right?! I hate the usual sticky-sweet offerings in chain stores!


----------



## Crazy8 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of looking at different wrappings and even label styles. There is a lot I like and just trying to stick with one is kind of difficult. Im also not one that likes to "copy". I like to do my own thing but get inspiration from whats around me. I would be very interested in seeing your different papers. Thank you all again for all of the input and advice on all of this. I really do appreciate every reply and what you guys have to say.


----------



## Ilovebutters (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi....I also registered just to tell you that C8 logo/stamp would really stand out on your soaps...its really cool looking



steelcitysoap said:


> I love that for both a stamp and a logo, it's phenomenal (I even registered on this forum just to tell you that). Simple, memorable, and, from a practical standpoint, easy for you to work with for "branding" activities.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ilovebutters said:


> Hi....I also registered just to tell you that C8 logo/stamp would really stand out on your soaps...its really cool looking



Wow!!! Thank you very much. Means a lot to me, and I'm sure the forum too, to sign up just to tell me that. I greatly appreciate the feed back on this. I did get a stamp made of the logo so that I can now stamp the bars with the same logo.


----------



## ScotysMom (Sep 7, 2013)

I love your Crazy8 name but I also understand your dilemma with regard to man vs woman soaps.  My son helps me with my soaps and he also hunts so he decided to create his own unscented soap... apparently this is a big deal with hunters in order to avoid detection in the woods.  Anyway, I plan to sell my soaps under the name "Hippie Chick Scents".  Obviously this does not work for the hunter soaps so my son is coming up with a more manly name.  I'll give your names some more thought and will happily welcome your thoughts about my situation.  THANKS!  P.S. The Crazy8 name sounds FUN! That's why I stuck with my hippie name... I came up with some really cool names but in the end I just liked the fun name.  Peace!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2013)

I like what you’ve been coming up with for labels and you’ve been given enough advice so I won’t comment on ideas for them. Besides I’m lousy at creating labels which is why I don’t normally give advice about them. 

  I just wanted to add that I like your sense of humor (which I’ve mentioned before but you might not have seen my comment about it). Anyway, your comment “So manly that testosterone is in the bubbles” made me laugh. I wondered if you could use that or a variation of it as a slogan to help market your soap. Perhaps it wouldn’t work for an elegant-type of line but it might work for the hunters and mechanics soap. This was just a thought but since I’m not good with marketing it might be a bad idea. 

  Another thought I had - Acqua Di – might be iffy as a name since Armani and Sephora have trademarked “Acqua Di” fragrances. You might want to consider changing it in case one of the companies get bent out of shape and send a cease and desist letter. But this is just my opinion and maybe it wouldn't be an issue since two separate companies use it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I like what you’ve been coming up with for labels and you’ve been given enough advice so I won’t comment on ideas for them. Besides I’m lousy at creating labels which is why I don’t normally give advice about them.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I like your sense of humor (which I’ve mentioned before but you might not have seen my comment about it). Anyway, your comment “So manly that testosterone is in the bubbles” made me laugh. I wondered if you could use that or a variation of it as a slogan to help market your soap. Perhaps it wouldn’t work for an elegant-type of line but it might work for the hunters and mechanics soap. This was just a thought but since I’m not good with marketing it might be a bad idea.
> 
> Another thought I had - Acqua Di – might be iffy as a name since Armani and Sephora have trademarked “Acqua Di” fragrances. You might want to consider changing it in case one of the companies get bent out of shape and send a cease and desist letter. But this is just my opinion and maybe it wouldn't be an issue since two separate companies use it.



I love the slogan idea very much. When you were explaining that there was this really deep voice in my head saying "So manly, there's testosterone in the bubbles" I am thinking of creating a website for myself at some time and some videos, but we will see when we get to that point.

I completely agree on the Acqua Di thing. If its trademarked, then I dont even want to mess with it. Acqua di translates to "water of". in regards to the Armani Acqua Di Gio, the "Gio" part is there only because that is a shortened version of Giorgio Armani's name. So this becomes ""Water of Gio" or if you wished Water of Giorgio". So what I could do is play with the water idea for the naming. I will still be using an FO for it to fit. I had thought about coolwater but man I love me some Acqua Di Gio and would love to try that FO. I will see what I can come up with for the name.  Thank you very much for pointing this out and bringing it to my attention.


----------



## azimuth (Sep 7, 2013)

Crazy 8 is already trademarked. It's a clothing store for children.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2013)

Crazy 8 could check into since it's a clothing line. His will be a soap company so it wouldn't be mistaken of being affiliated. Armani and Sephora make fragrance items and soap so  C8's company could be considered as trying to capitalize off of their named items and implying he is associated with these companies. But it is a good idea to check in the availability of the business name.

Also, is this company registered in only one state? If it's not a national brand, he still may be able to use the name.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well sadly I know for a fact that I have been using the name "Crazy8" much longer then that company has been around. I know that doesnt make the name MINE, but it feels like it should. lol I have been using the name for at least 10 years and currently have proof of its use on past forums and even a website I had done. But yeah these are good points. I would not be very happy if I couldn't use the name that I have been identifying myself with for many years. I seem to remember hearing years ago that (in some regard) two companies could have the same name if they were in totally unrelated industries. Is there truth to that these days? I mean I know I cant call my soap "Bath and Body Works" and that would likely be brought to a halt REALLY quick.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thinking about this, assuming absolute worst case scenario, if Crazy8 is copy written then maybe I could do "Crazy Eight" I'm not as big of a fan of that but would do it if I had to.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> I seem to remember hearing years ago that (in some regard) two companies could have the same name if they were in totally unrelated industries. Is there truth to that these days?



I know it's this way in Ohio or it was this way. You'd have to check with your state regs on business names. I hope you'll be able to use it.


----------



## Robert (Sep 8, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> I seem to remember hearing years ago that (in some regard) two companies could have the same name if they were in totally unrelated industries. Is there truth to that these days?


Yes, but it can lead to epic litigation over who had priority if ever those lines are blurred.  The most amusing case like that talked about lately was Kellogg's use of Tony the Tiger for breakfast cereal, and Esso's Tiger in Your Tank for gasoline, which was fine until one day Exxon started stocking mini-marts with food in their gas stations!

Sometimes brands can coexist for amazingly close names and types of products.  Consider Mr. Bubbles (plural) bubble blowing solution and Mr. Bubble (singular) bath foam.  Recently Mr. Bubble packaged bubble wands with their liquid, so I don't know where that's going!


----------

